# BKT or Vredestein Tires?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I need opinions on rear tires. I'm finishing up a 2011 John Deere 7330, and want to replace the rear tires. It came with Goodyear Optitrac on the front and rear. These are no longer available. Only looking to replace the rears as the fronts have good life in them yet. I found these two tires locally that have a similar looking tread pattern to the Goodyear: A BKT Agrimax RT855, or a Vredestein Traxion85. Anyone with experience with either of these tires? Size is 460/85R38 (or 18.4x38).

Goodyears










BKT Agrimax RT855










Vredestein Traxion 85


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buy the BKT.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

BKT.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Our local co op is stocking the BKT now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

BKT is an indian company and I don't know much about it, never tried them so can't express an opinion, but Vredestein is a german tire manufacturer that makes top notch automobile tires and, though, never tried I'd assume that they would be of the same quality as the automobile ones.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking surroundings in that tractor pic Dana. Those rears that you are replacing look as if they have been on concrete quite a bit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> BKT is an indian company and I don't know much about it, never tried them so can't express an opinion, but Vredestein is a german tire manufacturer that makes top notch automobile tires and, though, never tried I'd assume that they would be of the same quality as the automobile ones.


Originally Dutch, vredestein now also an Indian-owned company.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BKT tires are made in India.....Vredestein are made in Hungary and the Netherlands.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Nice looking surroundings in that tractor pic Dana. Those rears that you are replacing look as if they have been on concrete quite a bit.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike. That is one of my better alfalfa stands. Probably a lot of concrete and asphalt. It was a Florida highway mowing tractor that pulled a bat-wing mower. The right is worn much worse than the left.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

We put a set of bias BKT tractor tires on our scraper about five years ago and they started cracking within a year. They still hold air but look nasty. Hopefully they've improved since my friend just put a set of radials on a fwa as well recently.

Good luck whichever way you go????


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

All the farms here are using BKT and like them. I had 2 sets of rears installed about 4 years ago and have liked them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Them tires is still holding air ok right? I believe I would keep on riding with them, depending on what I was doing with it, but the BKT is a decent tire for the money.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BKT are decent tires for the money. Had them on a 1026 I bought a few years back, went to Firestone 23 degree before I sold it. Only tires we buy. Our Challenger has Michelin Agribibs on it and that is getting new shoes before spring, Agribibs are worthless unless the tractor is weighted to the hilt.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Them tires is still holding air ok right? I believe I would keep on riding with them, depending on what I was doing with it, but the BKT is a decent tire for the money.


They are still holding air just fine. If I was keeping the tractor, I would keep running them. However, it's up for sale, and they are the biggest downfall of the tractor, and the first gripe of any potential buyer. I'm torn, but I believe it will have better curb appeal with new kicks. Seems unanimous here for the BKT  .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> They are still holding air just fine. If I was keeping the tractor, I would keep running them. However, it's up for sale, and they are the biggest downfall of the tractor, and the first gripe of any potential buyer. I'm torn, but I believe it will have better curb appeal with new kicks. Seems unanimous here for the BKT  .


Have you actually had potential buyers balk because of the tread depth or just anticipating it? You could put on new BKT and the next buyer might scoff and say he doesn't want anything other than Firestone. It's a fine line to walk sometimes. I'd be tempted to advertise it as "will come with new rear tires" and then if a buyer says they want to either buy more expensive tires or run these a few more years, you have room to negotiate. (And I realize some buyers are far simpler than that. "Ooh, new rubber. Me like" But it might be worth a shot)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

For a haying tractor, sometimes worn tires (talking tread here, not worn sidewalls) is not a big deal. 
20% tread still gets decent traction but doesn't tear up fields.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Have you actually had potential buyers balk because of the tread depth or just anticipating it? You could put on new BKT and the next buyer might scoff and say he doesn't want anything other than Firestone. It's a fine line to walk sometimes. I'd be tempted to advertise it as "will come with new rear tires" and then if a buyer says they want to either buy more expensive tires or run these a few more years, you have room to negotiate. (And I realize some buyers are far simpler than that. "Ooh, new rubber. Me like" But it might be worth a shot)


 I agree with this. I think I would try to sell it first with the tires it currently has first.....or advertise as comes with new tires and you have some wiggle room like HiTech said. Personally if I were buying that tractor I would prefer to buy it like it is minus the cost of new tires and then be able to put my tire of choice on when I wanted to (Firestone).


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I hear what you guys are saying, and like I said I was already torn on what to do. Tough to decide which way to go since buyers come with so many different opinions. Not all the different from hay buyers . One will walk away for the worn tires, and another would happily take it as is and replace with preference or when needed.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My experience on skidsteer tires is all over the place just like Paoutdoorsman says... I usually just put a new set on and hope it was worth the investment..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally, I would keep the tires what's on there.....that tractor don't need no help


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Right or wrong, I put a new set of BKT's on the rear today... Now to find a buyer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

How much and where did the loader go?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Personally, I would keep the tires what's on there.....that tractor don't need no help


Ditto but I understand new tires will add to tractor's eye appeal.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it just me, or do the BKT's look a little shorter in height than the originals? I have seen this happen before on tires that were supposed to be the same size.....especially with the ROC tires.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> How much and where did the loader go?


$1863.xx out the door. I had the loader off to run it to the tire shop. Less than 5 minutes off and on is pretty nice.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Is it just me, or do the BKT's look a little shorter in height than the originals? I have seen this happen before on tires that were supposed to be the same size.....especially with the ROC tires.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Actually the opposite. The BKT's are a touch taller. Could be in the casing, or just all the lug of a new R1W. See above pic with the baldy Goodyear.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I can see the clearance is much the same now....the first pic gave the tire a illusion of being taller but the last pic shows it much more clearly.

Did the tractor come with the loader from Florida.....it looks like it was hardly used?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

It came with the loader, but no bucket or attachments.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> $1863.xx out the door. I had the loader off to run it to the tire shop. Less than 5 minutes off and on is pretty nice.


Is that $18,630.00 out the door?

How many hours?

Does it have the PowerQuad Plus transmission?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Is that $18,630.00 out the door?
> How many hours?
> Does it have the PowerQuad Plus transmission?


 I believe he meant the price of the tires was $1,863 out the door.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I believe he meant the price of the tires was $1,863 out the door.


I think he was being facetious. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hell, I done went and sent a 20% deposit .....BTW, "you've got mail"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a good looking tractor....can I drive up tomorrow to get it? I know the roads is bad, but I need to take possession before you go to changin' your mind on me......BTW, I can go ahead and send the whole amount, what between friends and all......


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think he was being facetious.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Didn't realize that until after the fact. Heck at first I was getting ready to make a trip to PA tonight. Guess I should have kept my mouth shut and hit the road with the cash.....I would have had a head start on Tim and dawg!????


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't realize that until after the fact. Heck at first I was getting ready to make a trip to PA tonight. Guess I should have kept my mouth shut and hit the road with the cash.....I would have had a head start on Tim and dawg!


I'm already in Virginia Hayden.....snooze you lose


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm already in Virginia Hayden.....snooze you lose


 Damn it Todd! Of course considering what you call snowed in I might still beat you there if the roads are bad! I will be sure and wave when I pass you.....will pull you out of the ditch on the way back south!????????


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Slow down gents! Don't want anyone getting hurt! Will be great to meet you both though


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> Is that $18,630.00 out the door?
> 
> How many hours?
> 
> Does it have the PowerQuad Plus transmission?


The new rear kicks were $1863 

3900 hours

Yes on the PowerQuad Plus


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sittin in one of these damned PA toll road booths digging out change.....think Hayden just zoomed by but not sure. Don't do anything foolish Dana, did I mention I have a bag full of shelled pecans? And peaches?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Shelled pecans, AND peaches! Are you here yet? I'll have the guest room ready for you.


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats a sharp looking tractor you've got!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Shelled pecans, AND peaches! Are you here yet? I'll have the guest room ready for you.


I'll be right over to get in on this action


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Those new tires may have been the ticket. Said goodbye to the 7330 today... since dawg, cline, and HiTech never did show up


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So did B.R Kreider buy it, or just haul it?

The driver's name wasn't John was it? Dutchy sounding guy in his 50's....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I wasn't heading over until I could smell the pecan pie. You sell the old tires already too?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

PaMike said:


> So did B.R Kreider buy it, or just haul it?
> 
> The driver's name wasn't John was it? Dutchy sounding guy in his 50's....


They bought it. Not sure who the driver was. Buddy actually took care of that since I was at work.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> I wasn't heading over until I could smell the pecan pie. You sell the old tires already too?


Yeah the tires are gone, they didn't last but a day.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I got snowed in at the turnpike.....ate every damn bit of the pecan pies....had to mash the pecans down and mix with melted snow to sustain life, saw that guy pass me while I was stuck in the snowdrift, knew it was yours, tires was a dead give-away.....figured once freed from the carnage, I might as well head back to Dixie.... it was a long trip, and I gained a few pound eating all them pies


----------

